#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Learn Thai - Days of the week

## dirtydog

Nice easy video to learn the days of the week in Thai.
"Wun" means "Day" and comes first when saying what day of the week it is in Thai.
Monday (Wun Jan)
Tuesday (Wun Ung-Kan)
Wednesday (Wun Poot)
Thursday (Wun pa-rue-hut)
Friday (Wun Sook)
Saturday (Wun Sao)
Sunday (Wun ar-tit )

"Thursday", the true translation from Thai is a lot longer, but nobody in the world including Thais ever use the full word in spoken Thai.

*Online Thai Keyboard*
*English to Thai text translator*

----------


## sharon

Pa-rue-hut-sub-boor-dee = Pa-hut  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Thursday is long enough as it is without all that extra rubbish tagged onto the end of it  :Smile:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Too right, today's dragging on like a biatch.

----------


## Perota

"poot" (pute) in French means prostitute, so I never forgot, Wednesday is "pute" day   :Smile:

----------


## somtamslap

and ar-teet = sun (in thai) so wun ar-teet= day sun or Sunday

jan= moon so wun jan  = day moon = Moonday, well nearly...

----------

